# Intermittent fuel pump problem?



## volvoguy27 (Dec 21, 2005)

Hey guys, my Jetta has about 70k miles on it and has developed an intermittent no start problem. I have only experienced it not starting once, but it has happened to my wife a couple of times. The time we had it happen and I was there I didn't hear the fuel pump prime when I turn the key on. I can't remember if the relay cycled or not. If you let the car sit for a few minutes it will start. Are the pumps a common issue with these cars? Also I just had the stock Monsoon deck replaced with a Kenwood with navigation and the problem started soon after. I have heard about issues with aftermarket stereos in these cars. Could it be a problem with the wiring from the install messing with the relay or is it coincidence? Any advice will be appreciated.


----------



## apstguy (Apr 3, 2006)

The relay is cheap to replace, try that first. It is very possibly the fuel pump. My cousin was having random no start problems in her 1.8T Jetta for two week before the fuel pump completely died. Luckily, the fuel pump is super easy to change, but expensive.


----------



## volvoguy27 (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: (apstguy)*

Yeah I was so relieved to see the access panel under the rear seat. Is the FP relay the same as any other relays? I could temp switch it out with say the A/C clutch relay for a little bit to see if it stops the problem? I know you can do that on some cars because some of the relays are the same. thoughts?


----------



## apstguy (Apr 3, 2006)

The relay is with the others. It says "409" on it. It isn't a standard relay, it has 8 terminals on it. Looks like the one in this thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4187794


----------



## apstguy (Apr 3, 2006)

Part# 1J0906383C


----------



## volvoguy27 (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: (apstguy)*

Thanks for the part number. just for s**ts and giggles, I used an amp probe to measure the current draw while the pump was runnig. It draws a whopping 4-4.5 amps at idle. Max according to my Bentley is 8 so I am safe there. I went and picked up a relay today and of course a decided not to start. I kicked the cover over the relays and low and behold it started right up, so i feel pretty good about my choice of trying the relay. Thanks again for the advice, we will see if this fixes it. If not, $190 for the pump isn't gonna break the bank. Although I would rather spend it on something else.


----------



## apstguy (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: (volvoguy27)*

Good to hear. The fuel pump is super easy. You won't even need directions, other than make sure you depressurize the fuel system before removing the fuel lines







(I do this by removing the fuel pump relay or fuse and cranking it over.


----------



## volvoguy27 (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: (apstguy)*

So.... I got the relay and went to install it, pulled the old one out and noticed two of the small pins had burn marks around them. Hmm, so I looked up at the panel and saw burn marks on it as well but no melting thank God! So I am in the process of finding out which pins in the panel are the ones with the burn marks, finding out if it is just bad ground connection, and then replacing those individual terminals. I will keep you all posted. I am going to post some pics as well as soon as I get the car back from the dealer with it's FREE new cat. This all started after we had in dash NAV installed, so I will be looking into the grounds in that are first. According to my Bentley there are 3 grounds in that area that affect the pump and relay.


----------



## volvoguy27 (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: (volvoguy27)*

So... the car finally died for good just like apstguy said happened to his friend with the 1.8T. Luckily the fuel pump module with a new fuel level sensor was only $138 with my shop's discount. Car runs like a champ now.


----------



## apstguy (Apr 3, 2006)

Good to hear you are back on the road!


----------

